# Donations to Our Charity



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Had a nice letter from our 2011 charity of Mesothelioma UK thanking us for raising £2406,04 so far (inc gift aid etc)

I thought I should attach it here as its heartwarming that we do indeed raise so much money for charity every year and it all goes to good causes

thx to all those who work tirelessly with raffles, events, books etc to help raise money 

ccasion5:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave

Thanks for that information, can you say when we are opening the proposals for next years.
scottie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

excellent news Dave, and more to come. 8) 

and yes, time we got thinking about 2012


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Nuke and I would also like to thank everyone for all their help they have given me when I have been able to do the raffles and also those who ran them when I wasnt there.
The money raised from all the books will carry on through the years and that part has been great fun I never thought I or Ray could ever write a book --but we did.
Im still here which is a marvel and Im in a trial, so many people are backing me and the NHS is wonderful when you need them :wink: 
I have a lot of work around the world next year to raise awareness mainly DIY now as so many TV shows still have these programs and never mention Asbestos and to mask up.
I have a big conference in Jan to talk to the IAP (Asbestos training) and the HSA with all the unions and of Coarse I back the Mesothelioma UK Conferences 

May I say at this point that we still have a few more weeks in which to add to the total so please MHFacts please donate your pennies and lets get to total up a bit more xxxxx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bumped up for tonight to say thanks to everyone xxx


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yet another bump as a way of expressing best wishes to all those who have contributed to the great total so far, not far to go now, time for a real final push to make sure that we get there.......

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts

Can I be cheeky and put the link to just giving on here as we are going into December and i would love to raise just a bit more as it sees my year out.
I also would like to say a big Thankyou to Gerald , Pusser and Ramos for the book writing as we have had had real fun publishing and Pusser came back on here to talk to us all again so that was great.

Thanks to everyone once again for all your involvement xx


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

And I'm still walking for MHF--you could sponsor me


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Done Geoff :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well can I be cheeky just once more as we go into Dec --
Could we please have a go at raising the last dregs of charity money for Mesothelioma UK

My news is the Trial hasn't worked and Im going back on the hard Chemo now to try and shrink the Mesothelioma
All my Tumours are back to the original size of when I started 3 years ago.
I was shown each one yesterday in a scan and there are so many of them.

Meso is so unlike other Cancers as the thing that is causing it (The Asbestos Fibers ) never dissolve so the irritation is always there.
I have tried 2 trials but I have no more time to play around. 
The only good thing is It hasn't spread out of the Lung so that's a blessing at the moment.
So much money is need for trials and also to raise awareness of the Disease as people still don't understand what Asbestos can do and I have been learning how we still are surrounded by the deadly fibers.
Some of our School children in particular, in the old Schools they are taught in.
Yes Asbestos is a banned substance but only that its not to be used but there is so much that has been used already and is discovered every day. 
Thanks xxx

http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Well can I be cheeky just once more as we go into Dec --
> Could we please have a go at raising the last dregs of charity money for Mesothelioma UK


I would have emailed you in reply but I have managed to lose yours and Geralds address. Pse email me with address to I can do the thing we did before with your brother as the money I was owed arrived last night with apologies.

Very sorry you have not had much luck with the trial but worth a shot. Don't worry too much about your lung as you have another one - bit like testicles really though more useful.

Love to all your end. (By the way did I pee you off about something as I never heard from you. If so sorry but I do pee off people so don't feel picked on)  XXXX


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh that I wish it was that easy Pusser. yes I have 2 Lungs but it doesnt work like that-- if they cant cut the bad one out it will get the other one and whats in between ----the heart!!!!!!
It will grow over the heart and also to all my other organs.
But Hey its not going to get my heart thats all for you xx :lol: :lol: :lol:
I will Pm My address again xx


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Oh that I wish it was that easy Pusser. yes I have 2 Lungs but it doesnt work like that-- if they cant cut the bad one out it will get the other one and whats in between ----the heart!!!!!!
> It will grow over the heart and also to all my other organs.
> But Hey its not going to get my heart thats all for you xx :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I will Pm My address again xx


You're very kind. I could use a spare ticker. Anyway, let's hope the worst case scenario is status quo and the best case scenario you get a gold at next years Olympics.

Chq will be orft tomorrow subject to memory. 

XXX
p.s. Got your email ta


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

P.S. I do hope some of us can make an effort for one final splurge of donations to see if we can hit the target. What a Christmas present that would be for Mavis.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When we arrived back from our French trip, Amazon had sent me another cheque for sales of all Kindle books - £111 will be transferred into the charity pot ASAP.

Also $55.37 has come in from Smashwords and Lulu, which will be forwarded.

In case anyone is wondering, I will continue to forward monies coming in from sales of Ebooks and print books, for as long as it comes in.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> When we arrived back from our French trip, Amazon had sent me another cheque for sales of all Kindle books - £111 will be transferred into the charity pot ASAP.
> 
> Also $55.37 has come in from Smashwords and Lulu, which will be forwarded.
> 
> ...


Ooh! Timely. Hope you had a fantastic journey and a big thanks for the publishing stuff you have had to do.


----------

